# COLL Algorithms



## brad711 (Jan 23, 2008)

I know I've seen them before, but I can't find them anywhere. Anyone have a good website?


----------



## Lofty (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.its.caltech.edu/~leyanlo/
http://www.cubewhiz.com/coll.html
http://www.cubezone.be/coll.html
http://www.loftycuber.webs.com/coll.htm


----------



## brad711 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you very much. More than I asked for even. And so humble- put your own web site last!


----------



## Lofty (Jan 24, 2008)

well my own website is mainly for OH and I doubt you want to learn 40 algs specifically for OH.


----------

